# Finally



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Well was finally able to get out of the house and away from work. I had to work this holiday weekend.. Went to the lake yesterday and got lucky....and before anyone says...hey thats to many fish... i did have a buddy of mine fishing with me.. all fish were caught on ribbit frogs and bass assassins


----------



## bbridges (May 21, 2004)

Nice fish!


----------



## Swampmamma (Feb 14, 2007)

Awesome! I Wanna Go To The Lake This Wknd? Were Those Caught Around 6mile?


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

CrappieGirl said:


> Awesome! I Wanna Go To The Lake This Wknd? Were Those Caught Around 6mile?


no not this time but i may take some time and try and find some there this weekend as well. Plan on goingt to Louisiana to do some fishing but may stay around and fish 6Mile or Housen


----------



## ETS42 (Oct 27, 2007)

6Mile, what lake did you catch these at? Nice catch.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

I will just say 1 thing 

I cannot believe u would keep all those bass like that as many other species their are available right now Whatever u do please stay away from Conroe


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

Nice fish. Which body of water were you fishing?


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

Nutt, I do not understand your comment. The man kept a legal limit for eating. Is that wrong. I know he caught and released more.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Liberal Nut. Thats all I have to say.


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

Oh nice catch and eat. You are welcome on Conroe when ever you want.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

It just kills me to see bass being eaten thats all, I know it is legal and a man has a right to take home a few fish 
I just hope people practice catch & release on conroe as much as possible 

U see , I happen to live on the lake (Conroe ) and would like to believe I have a personal interest in the conservation efforts of this lake 

Anyway catfish & Crappie are abundant right now they taste better anyway


----------



## yakfishin (Dec 8, 2005)

The point is that limits were set up to help the lake. If everyone was like you the bass population would get out of wack. Some fish need to be remove to mantain a healthy level. The crappie on Conroe are not near a plentiful as you might suspect. The channel catfish have become more abundant because of the lack of grasses and other vegitation in the lake over the last 20 years. Just try not to bash people for keeping what is legal and what they like to eat. I have been fishing Lake Conroe now for nearly 35 years and people keeping a limit is not what effect the bass population.


----------



## Nutt4fishin (May 16, 2008)

Well yak 

I myself have fished Conroe for close to 30 years myself 

Conroe has allways been abundant w/ catfish and crappie And all this vegatation u r referring to I would like to know where all of it at Most people who actually fish this lake on a regular basis ( every week for the last 30 yrs) remembers the days of hydrilla over running the lake the fishing was spectacular Also if u havent noticed this is the first year in about 7yrs that the lake has been at pool level this time of year and by saying that, it effects the sp[awn of Bass and that means ur ratio of survival drops greatly So you see, by keeping those bass u take more fish out of the cycle ,less fish in the cycle of spawning ,the less fish their r to reproduce 

And as far as crappie go you say they r not abundant Wrong ,crappie r still here but the above cycle of low water effects them as well they end up spawning in deeper wter and become not accessible from the bank And I dont know how much u fish Conroe but it seems to me some of your facts r wrong fishing conroe 1 or 2 times a year dont mean a whole lot to me


----------



## Bily Lovec (Sep 26, 2005)

nice LEGAL bunch of fish, 6mile


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Nutt4fishin said:


> I will just say 1 thing
> 
> I cannot believe u would keep all those bass like that as many other species their are available right now Whatever u do please stay away from Conroe


Nuttfishin, for your information, i do practice catch and release quite a bit. More so than i have seen other people. I do not have any fish in my freezer this year and kept my limit for me and my family to eat. I don't think that keeping a limit of fish every now and then causes that much damage to a lake, especially conroe. Didn't mean for this to turn into a limit argument thread......
I hope everyone catches a limit every now and then....
and for the others.. thanks for the comments

Oh the body of water was sheldon


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Wow! From Sheldon Reservoir. Congrats on a nice mess!


----------



## catch (Sep 30, 2006)

*What are you trying t say?*



Nutt4fishin said:


> Well yak
> 
> I myself have fished Conroe for close to 30 years myself
> 
> ...


It sounds like you are saying that because the lake is normal pool the spawn will not be as good. When a lake is down for some time and native grass and brush has a chance to grow and then a lake gets back to full the lake will see a better than average spawn not a below average spawn.

I too fished conroe in the hydrilla hey day and it was awesome. The gass carp was a mistake and the lake will never be the same but we have to deal with what we now have.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

*Hey 6Mile..*

Nice catch! Just a question for you...I love fishing the ribbet frog, and get quite a few explosive strikes...but my hookup ratio is about 1 in 3 or 4 strikes...is yours better than that, or is it just the nature of the bait?

LOL not to get in the keeper arguement....kinda funny tho...some folks still have the instinct to fish....just forgot why they are suppose to fish, and criticize us that do remember!!

Thanks in advance,
R3F


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

6Mile said:


> Nuttfishin, for your information, i do practice catch and release quite a bit. More so than i have seen other people. I do not have any fish in my freezer this year and kept my limit for me and my family to eat. I don't think that keeping a limit of fish every now and then causes that much damage to a lake, especially conroe. Didn't mean for this to turn into a limit argument thread......
> I hope everyone catches a limit every now and then....
> and for the others.. thanks for the comments
> 
> Oh the body of water was sheldon


Len-

You don't have to explain a LEGAL limit of fish to anyone!!! That is your right, so if someone doesn't like thats tough Boo B. I'm inclined to crossover to the other side and do some freshwater fishing and take me a limit outta Conroe. You wanna meet up and go whack us 2 limits outta Conroe?

Nutt-

I could understand your concern if he had gone over a LEGAL limit. Statements like that are in part what lost us the "Fishing Reports" forum in the first place. I've fished with 6mile before and he is quite the sportsman...well maybe not in salt but he is in fresh!!!!:cheers:

Bottom line, if you ain't got nuttin nice to say don't say nuttin at all!!

Have a great day.:biggrin: BTW Len....nice fish bro.

Mike


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

good looking mess of fish, maybe if they demo all those nice water front homes there would be more natural shore line for all fish to spawn on,,,maybe able to double the limits.


----------



## texacajun (May 2, 2005)

Nutt4fishin said:


> It just kills me to see bass being eaten thats all, I know it is legal and a man has a right to take home a few fish
> I just hope people practice catch & release on conroe as much as possible
> 
> U see , I happen to live on the lake (Conroe ) and would like to believe I have a personal interest in the conservation efforts of this lake
> ...


Found some interesting information, however I am somewhat confused. What kind of limit did you end up with here??? Black Bass....oh no...I can't believe you would keep a limit of fish!!! How dare you sir!!! My..my...aren't we quick to throw stones in a glass house.

I thought you said something about catfish and crappie are abundant and taste better anyway!!!

Have a great day.

Mike
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Nutt4fishin said:


> I fished the south end this w/end (Memorial ) sat took a buddy out and ended up boating 8 fish 5 came from Lewis creek area and the others came from lil lake creek also fished sunday ended up a limit hard fishing Sunday Monday Morning pretty exciting off the water by 10 30am ended up with 11 fish some from the s end some from the n end all w/end the biggest fish was 6.5 # and wouldnt ya know my buddy caught it on sat morning ( Lewis creek) Lucky %^$&**% majority of evry fish came off Senko I sorry but i WONT disclose color I fish Tournament on Conroe I think I am on to Something Special It also has to do with a nail


----------



## Bowhntr (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Nutt4

You got something against person eating what he/she catches? Legal limit for him to eat-better to eat then to waste OR undersize. What's up???!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When I used to fish at the Glen Rose power plant lake we would club black bass in the head and toss them back,.....to make room for more hybrids. ha ha ha ha and more evil laughter! JJ.


----------

